# Tain Golf club summer 2017



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2017)

As Ive rejoined Tain this year, i though i would see if there was any interest in a meet up there.

will be a Sunday during the season, not had my diary yet  as i havn't been back up to collect the bag tag etc.

Sign on is Â£10 spaces will be limited to a certain extent, but just want get an idea of who would be interested at the moment. 

i will then post possible dates.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 9, 2017)

Yep, interested, date depending.


----------



## IanG (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes I'd be interested but it's very date dependent.  I'd want to spend a few days up there visiting some other courses so I'd need to be able to take a few days off.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2017)

IanG said:



			Yes I'd be interested but it's very date dependent.  I'd want to spend a few days up there visiting some other courses so I'd need to be able to take a few days off.
		
Click to expand...

no probs, once i get the diary i will stick in a few potential dates. but if you can't make any of those can still sort you a couple of games at   the Over Rated Nairn or Tain


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 9, 2017)

IanG said:



			Yes I'd be interested but it's very date dependent.  I'd want to spend a few days up there visiting some other courses so I'd need to be able to take a few days off.
		
Click to expand...

This for me too, though given volume of golf already booked in might be more likely next year.

Never say never though!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 9, 2017)

Fantastic course Patrick ,i'll be playing there 36 hole open again this year


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Fantastic course Patrick ,i'll be playing there 36 hole open again this year
		
Click to expand...

36 is getting too much for me now Steve, i would need to have a nap for a couple of hours inbetween


----------



## IanG (Feb 9, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			no probs, once i get the diary i will stick in a few potential dates. but if you can't make any of those can still sort you a couple of games at   the Over Rated Nairn or Tain

Click to expand...

Thanks Patrick, still a lot of gems up your way which I've yet to enjoy  - Tain, Nairn, Fortrose, Golspie, Brora, Fraserburgh, Moray, BoG etc etc....


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 9, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			36 is getting too much for me now Steve, i would need to have a nap for a couple of hours inbetween

Click to expand...

Haha, i thought i would have struggled playing 36 as i hadn't played 36 in years but i was not to bad to be honest


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2017)

IanG said:



			Thanks Patrick, still a lot of gems up your way which I've yet to enjoy  - Tain, Nairn, Fortrose, Golspie, Brora, Fraserburgh, Moray, BoG etc etc....
		
Click to expand...

i have reciprocals at Fortrose/ Brora/ Golspie, may be able to sort something


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Haha, i thought i would have struggled playing 36 as i hadn't played 36 in years but i was not to bad to be honest
		
Click to expand...

you are right Tain is pretty easy walking.  its the mental strain


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 9, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			you are right Tain is pretty easy walking.  its the mental strain 

Click to expand...

very true , i did sleep nearly all the way which hacked my mate of who was driving


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2017)

yes! all of Aug is free for me + bits and pieces in the other months


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'd be up for this &#127948;&#9971;


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 9, 2017)

Date dependant for me Patrick, cracking course, again would probably need an overnight with a round somewhere en-route.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 9, 2017)

All depends on the date for me as I have lots booked already for this year.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2017)

Keen for sure, need to make it work with something else up there too. 

Dates permitting obviously


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 11, 2017)

I'd be up for it too Patrick if the dates are good :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi Patrick, As some others have said, I'm up for it if the date suits!


----------



## MJD80 (Feb 25, 2017)

First post. Just booked Highland holiday for September (w/c 4th). Have pre booked rounds at RD, Brora and Nairn. If any of you fancy thrashing an Aussie at any of these, or Tain during that week let me know.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2017)

MJD80 said:



			First post. Just booked Highland holiday for September (w/c 4th). Have pre booked rounds at RD, Brora and Nairn. If any of you fancy thrashing an Aussie at any of these, or Tain during that week let me know.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have loved to teach an Aussie how to play, but unfortunately our autumn jolly is that week so will be in Fife that week.

all great courses though Enjoy, esp my home Track Nairn


----------

